# Corks



## jhawk (Dec 9, 2015)

Has anybody every used these corks from Label Peelers? How did they preform? Looking for any cork suggestions.

*9 x 1 3/4 Premium Quality Straight Wine Corks 1000 ct $138.47

http://labelpeelers.com/9-x-1-3-4-premium-quality-straight-wine-corks-1000-ct/

9 x 1 3/4 Premium Quality Straight Wine Corks 1000 ct - have agglomerated centers and Natural end caps. Premium Quality is our high-grade cork. These are great for wine that will be stored up to 10 years. The #9 diameter and the 1 3/4 length makes them very difficult to insert with a hand corker and we suggest only using them with a floor corker or better.*


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 9, 2015)

no offence but your link did not seem to work - so I posted another 

http://labelpeelers.com/9-x-1-3-4-premium-quality-straight-wine-corks-1000-ct/


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2015)

Read the reviews on that page before making your decision. Many of us use Lafitte 1+1 corks and they are less expensive than the ones you're looking at. http://www.lafitte-usa.com/ If you decide to go this route tell them where you heard about them.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 10, 2015)

*Jhawk*, that is what I am using at present and I bought a 1000 bag from Label Peelers. I cannot comment on how well they will perform over the long haul (nothing lasts in my cellar for more that a couple of years anyway and I just started to use them about 9 months ago), but they are very easy to insert with an Italian floor corker. I have no complaints so far and I have opened a couple bottles of white with no difficulties. At this point, I would say I am very pleased.

*Dan*, which of the Lafitte corks do you use, where do you buy them and how much per 1000? Thanks.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 10, 2015)

Rocky said:


> *Jhawk*, that is what I am using at present and I bought a 1000 bag from Label Peelers. I cannot comment on how well they will perform over the long haul (nothing lasts in my cellar for more that a couple of years anyway and I just started to use them about 9 months ago), but they are very easy to insert with an Italian floor corker. I have no complaints so far and I have opened a couple bottles of white with no difficulties. At this point, I would say I am very pleased.
> 
> *Dan*, which of the Lafitte corks do you use, where do you buy them and how much per 1000? Thanks.



I'm not Dan, but I'll chime in. I purchased the Agglo 1+1's. Really nice corks and you can customize with your logo (there was a 1 time, $100 die cast expense for this). IIRC, the cost for 1,000 was around $0.11 each. Shipping added another 50 or 60 bucks; bringing total, delivered cost to around $0.17. Pretty nice for a high quality, customized cork.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks for getting my back! Info is right on


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2015)

We are all using the Lafitte 1+1 Aglo. They have several levels of quality for that cork but it made no sense cost wise to use anything other than the top tier.

Rocky, this is a GREAT cork and a great company to work with. When I placed my first order they sent the whole thing out to me and just stuck the bill in the box for me to pay by check or call in a CC. How many companies still do that today?



Rocky said:


> *Dan*, which of the Lafitte corks do you use, where do you buy them and how much per 1000? Thanks.


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 10, 2015)

Runningwolf said:


> Read the reviews on that page before making your decision. Many of us use Lafitte 1+1 corks and they are less expensive than the ones you're looking at. http://www.lafitte-usa.com/ If you decide to go this route tell them where you heard about them.



Dan,
Do you have to call them to order or am I just being "interweb challenged"?
I don't see anywhere on their website listing prices.


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 10, 2015)

No, you need to call them and tell them you are interested in placing an order. They will transfer you to a salesperson who will assist. you. You can not order corks directly from the website. They do not list prices on the website either. They will be happy to send out samples for your inspection. Human interaction is required to place an order.


----------



## Floandgary (Dec 10, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> no, you need to call them and tell them you are interested in placing an order. They will transfer you to a salesperson who will assist. You. You can not order corks directly from the website. They do not list prices on the website either. They will be happy to send out samples for your inspection. Human interaction is required to place an order.



what a novel idea


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 10, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Human interaction is required to place an order.



I agree Flo, what a novel idea. Anymore all anyone wants to do is speak electronically.

Thanks. I will give them a call. I have been using a basic agglo from the LHBS. No problems with them just looking at other options.


----------



## geek (Dec 10, 2015)

I also ordered Lafitte 1+1 grade A and waiting for shipment on Monday. [emoji106]


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 10, 2015)

Congrats Geek! Even if you have branded corks you can have someone else piggyback onto your order with plain corks as long as they go to the same address. This will cut way down on shipping.


----------



## jhawk (Dec 13, 2015)

Well Friday I ordered 1000 of Lafitte 1+1 grade A. Nate their was great to talk with and very knowledgeable as well.


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 13, 2015)

Rocky said:


> (nothing lasts in my cellar for more that a couple of years anyway and I just started to use them about 9 months ago)



That brings up a good question. What is the ideal cork for a 2 year wine, including price? What are the characteristics of a 2 year cork?


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 13, 2015)

GaDawg said:


> That brings up a good question. What is the ideal cork for a 2 year wine, including price? What are the characteristics of a 2 year cork?



Just one guy's opinion but a decent #9 agglomerated cork should work very nicely for at least 2 years. I just opened a 4YO Amarone with an agglomerated cork and it showed no signs of deterioration. My preferred agglomerated corks are the "perfect agglomerated" corks at Fine Vine Wines. They seem to be high quality and hold up well.

I bought another batch from another location that were cheaper but I can't figure out the vendor. They were horrible. In under a year, most of the corks were leaking and saturated with wine. I wish I could determine where I bought them to give fair warning to all of you.


----------



## FTC Wines (Dec 14, 2015)

I also use an " two year cork" , but I easliy get 5 yrs with no problems. This is a 12cent cork when u buy a bag of 100, from Brew & Wine Supply. Been using this cork for 7 yrs now, oldest bottle left was 6 yrs & no issues. Roy


----------



## geek (Dec 14, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> I just opened a 4YO Amarone with an agglomerated cork and it showed no signs of deterioration.



Which Amarone and how's the taste?


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 14, 2015)

geek said:


> Which Amarone and how's the taste?



It was a Mosti Renaissance Amarone that has been disappointing up to now. Unfortunately, I shouldn't have opened this bottle because I had a sinus infection and really couldn't taste it very well. I will open another at Christmas and may be able to tell then. I plan to compare a 4, 3, 2, and 1 year old amarone as a gift to myself and my wine drinking family. Should be interesting because I have a preconceived idea of the outcome. I'm excited to see if it works out that way.


----------



## geek (Dec 14, 2015)

roger80465 said:


> It was a Mosti Renaissance Amarone that has been disappointing up to now. Unfortunately, I shouldn't have opened this bottle because I had a sinus infection and really couldn't taste it very well. I will open another at Christmas and may be able to tell then. I plan to compare a 4, 3, 2, and 1 year old amarone as a gift to myself and my wine drinking family. Should be interesting because I have a preconceived idea of the outcome. I'm excited to see if it works out that way.



Wow, and I have that kit aging now, I started it Feb. 7 of this year....

When did you bottle it? Did you bulk age for a long time?


----------



## roger80465 (Dec 14, 2015)

geek said:


> Wow, and I have that kit aging now, I started it Feb. 7 of this year....
> 
> When did you bottle it? Did you bulk age for a long time?



Unfortunately, this is the one wine I have made that I can't locate my records. I started this in early November, 2011 and bottled in late January 2012. That was a time when I built them by the manufacturer recommendations, with clearing time the only variable. It just tastes thin and rather sour. Flavors are not overly pleasant. I did a Renaissance Impressions amarone the next year and it isn't much better. In fact, I prefer a tweaked Vinifera Noble amarone to the Renaissance line. I have tried the Meglioli Amarone and, with extended aging, is incredible - probably the best wine I have ever had. But at $200 plus for the kit, it had better be good, IMHO.

Don't be discouraged though. The MM Amarone may hit a sweet spot for you. I hope it does. I have seen others rave about their Renaissance Amarone. It just doesn't seem to be my cup of tea, so to speak. I MUCH prefer the Showcase version and I have one ready to try at 1 year and another bulk aging now for next Christmas. 

Good luck with your wine. Keep us posted with your opinion. I, for one, am interested in your views.


----------



## geek (Dec 14, 2015)

Corks arrived...,


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 14, 2015)

Awesome, you'll love them.


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2015)

These people from Lafitte must be nuts.
The lady was going back and forth with the shipping charge and then finally "settled" on $48 "for sure" as the definitely cost.

I just got an invoice in the mail yesterday and guess what...they charged my CC with a shipping higher for $53.45

I know it is like $5 more only but that is not how good companies do business, at least in my book... [emoji35]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 22, 2015)

geek said:


> These people from Lafitte must be nuts.
> The lady was going back and forth with the shipping charge and then finally "settled" on $48 "for sure" as the definitely cost.
> 
> I just got an invoice in the mail yesterday and guess what...they charged my CC with a shipping higher for $53.45
> ...



Sorry to hear that. You're right, they should have at least let you know. FWIW, my experience was not like that at all. Hopefully, you enjoy those corks and find them to be the good value that I have.


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2015)

Yeah, from initially $68 I said that it seemed very high, but then she "checked" and then called me back saying $28.
But then she said "once I have everything ready I will let you know".
Then she called back saying she had everything ready to process and then stated "well, the shipping is actually $48....sorry about that....".

I said fine, I need them.

Then this separate invoice in the mail showing $53.45 WTH


----------



## wineforfun (Dec 22, 2015)

@geek So how many corks did you get for $28, $68, $48, etc., or whatever they decide? 
And are those figures just shipping, or corks and shipping?


----------



## geek (Dec 22, 2015)

that was shipping, the corks are $120 for 1,000ct.

I assume there ARE 1,000 in the bags...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 22, 2015)

geek said:


> I assume there ARE 1,000 in the bags...



You accepted delivery and didn't count them??


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 22, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> We are all using the Lafitte 1+1 Aglo. They have several levels of quality for that cork but it made no sense cost wise to use anything other than the top tier.
> 
> Rocky, this is a GREAT cork and a great company to work with. When I placed my first order they sent the whole thing out to me and just stuck the bill in the box for me to pay by check or call in a CC. How many companies still do that today?


 

Another shout out for Lafitte. Pick up the phone call Mike, corks are shipped, bill is either in the box of comes a few days later in the mail. Shipping has been $68 both times I ordered. I'll be ordering again in the spring. May even splurge for the custom corks this time...


----------



## ibglowin (Dec 22, 2015)

Oh well……….









geek said:


> I know it is like $5 more only but that is not how good companies do business, at least in my book... [emoji35]


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's what I've been considering for my custom cork.. haven't checked to see if possible yet..


----------

